# whipple procedure



## lec121661 (Dec 6, 2013)

hello fellow coders,

I am looking for second, third opinions and some guidance if there is any out there. I am coding a whipple procedure 48153- my question is after review of another coder they are coding it 48153 and 35221, for the portal vein resection. would this be included in the procedure? any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you
lec121661


----------



## BEARDOG (Dec 13, 2013)

lec121661 said:


> hello fellow coders,
> 
> I am looking for second, third opinions and some guidance if there is any out there. I am coding a whipple procedure 48153- my question is after review of another coder they are coding it 48153 and 35221, for the portal vein resection. would this be included in the procedure? any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Yes, it would be appropriate to code for both the procedures: reconstruction of the portal vein is not inclusive in the Whipple.


----------

